# Divorce with 5 years old twins



## Pariya (Dec 31, 2021)

Hello everyone my name is Pariya, I move to Usa 8 years ago.I do not know anything about divorce in this country. I just want to know, is judge going to lessen to my words?! My husband did not involve a bit in raising my five years old twins and now he wants to have kids and decide about the kids school. He has money, he is from here and I feel so much insecure.it is a very painful and long story that I am going to bring that in a book soon.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If you can afford it please get legal advise and go and see a lawyer.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Get to a lawyer IMMEDIATELY.


----------

